# Difference between Micro Dermabraison and Glycolic Peels?



## janac (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello,

I recently posted a thread about glycolic peels and now i have another question




, i was wondering what would be more beneficial to me, a glycolic peel or microdermabraison, the salon near me has a half off event coming up for the dermabraison, but i can get 20% off glycolic peels, my problem is i have blotchy skin and scars from acne, i'm looking to get the best complexion i can get without spending a TON of money.

Thanks!

jana


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 19, 2005)

_I have had 2 peels and 1 microderm done. Personally, I don't think they did very much at all. She told me it usually takes a series of both. I am now doing web searches on going to a stronger peel or maybe some kind of lazer. I as well have acne scars that I want gone TODAY! I just got samples of the epidermx home derm and will be trying it tonight. I'll let you know how it goes. Keep your fingers crossed. Keep us posted on anything you find out!



_


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 19, 2005)

I think both would be good but maybe try microdermabraison first. It's suppose to work great on blotchy skin and scars. Since you can get a discount you might want to consider the glycolic peel though because those are said to be great for skin too. I've never had one done but it's the newest thing to do I've heard.


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 19, 2005)

_I think that it depends on what kind of scar you are working on too. As naturally has said, she was working on what I'm assuming to be a raised scar. If you are like me with your acne scars, they are indented. I think it would be easier to work with the microderm on the raised surface and really target that particular section more. With me she really had to work at the whole face to try and work it down to where the indented scars wouldn't be as noticeable. I also have to work on an area where it has lost pigmentation completely and is white in color. Just one more place I hate on my face.



_


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chanel_addict* So far my face hasn't fallen off, so I think I'm okay. LOL! Sounds like it's working!
Seriously, Aloha &amp; Welcome to MuT Chanel_Addict. I hope you enjoy your stay &amp; that you find this place fun &amp; informative. Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *chanel_addict* This is such great advice! I am trying my very first "at home" glyco peel right now (it's the 25% one from Natura Bisse). So far my face hasn't fallen off, so I think I'm okay. I have fairly normal skin, with a few dark spots here and there. What results should I expect from a peel like this? *welcome Chanel! I"m Janelle from ny - nice to meet you -&amp; love the avatar!



*


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 21, 2005)

_I just wanted to give a quick post about the epidermx. I used it yesterday, and I really liked it. I have quite a bit left from my sample so I will be using it again this week. My skin was soft looked alot less rough and makeup went on better and looked better. I'll keep my fingers crossed for scar reduction after further uses. _


----------



## sanlee (Nov 10, 2005)

Dermabrasion is much different than microdermabrasion. Microdermabrasion could take many treatments to get rid of the discoloration. Even the mild glycolic peels won't go deep enough into the dermis to erase these age spots, sun damage or scarring. I am a licensed Esthetician and have found that the deeper peels work best. I might warn you that they are about $150 per treatment and use strong chemicals that are quite burning to the skin. You will look like a lizard for a few days.





Originally Posted by *janac* Hello,
I recently posted a thread about glycolic peels and now i have another question



, i was wondering what would be more beneficial to me, a glycolic peel or microdermabraison, the salon near me has a half off event coming up for the dermabraison, but i can get 20% off glycolic peels, my problem is i have blotchy skin and scars from acne, i'm looking to get the best complexion i can get without spending a TON of money.

Thanks!

jana


----------

